# 2x48 belt grinder



## phaxtris (Jul 16, 2022)

I've been plugging away at this for the last week or so, putting one of my cheap marketplace motors to good use. 2x48 because I built a 2x72 a while back (and sold it) and found it took up a bit to much space.

I have a few bits left to go, namely the work table, wiring in a switch, designing and 3d printing the adjustment knobs and cutting a board to bolt it to.

I'm planning on powder coating the frame, base, idler arm and the thing the 2" wheels bolt to, I haven't decided what color yet, I have a few left over colors to choose from. As for the rest of the pieces I plan to give hot bluing a go.....looks easy enough, maybe those will be famous last words


----------



## phaxtris (Jul 18, 2022)

Powder coating tonight, I decided "illusion purple" and "gloss black"

I am still going to blue the arms, platin and work table top, I will just cold blue everything, so as not to burn off the powder coating on the backside


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 18, 2022)

Nice work, is it your own design?


----------



## phaxtris (Jul 18, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Nice work, is it your own design?



Thanks, yes, I looked through google images for some inspiration, and knew what I didn't want to do from the last one I built (2x72)...then spent a few evenings sketching up something I thought looked ok. Took a while to figure out how I wanted to do the tracking pivot...then I just winged it...seemed to work out ok

I'll try to get some time to assemble it all tomorrow evening and take some more pictures...will see how far I get


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 18, 2022)

Nice work...I wish there were a good way to capture the grit and dust from these grinders.


----------



## phaxtris (Jul 19, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Nice work...I wish there were a good way to capture the grit and dust from these grinders.



I have a lot of dust in my garage in general (gravel back lane), My solution to the dust issue is just to cover everything, I have a bunch of those cheap movers blankets, and because I don't use everything every day I just leave stuff covered. It also has the benefit of hiding things from prying eyes. And bonus it keeps me from spending an hour every time I'm in there wiping things off...dust + coolant/oil...gross


----------



## Janger (Jul 19, 2022)

How tall is the crown on your belt wheels?


----------



## Tom O (Jul 19, 2022)

I think they only need 1.5 to 2 degrees


----------



## phaxtris (Jul 19, 2022)

Janger said:


> How tall is the crown on your belt wheels?



i didnt make them, for 85$ on amazon it was hard to beat

however just for you i went and swept the tracking wheel with an indicator in the lathe....i had read 1-2 degrees, this tracking wheel is 2.162 inches wide with an approximate .05 crown....which works out to 1.08 degrees 

i would assume the tracking and drive wheel have roughly the same crown


----------



## phaxtris (Jul 19, 2022)

Assembled, but not complete, still have to blue things,wire it, tighten a few things (and maybe shave that one 3/8 bolt head down)


----------

